# Dreaming in 3d



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Got bored messing around on the cpu finally put my idea to paper so to speak. This is just a vision I do plan to build this one day but who knows when,anyhow what do you think?

Rock sticking out of water on waterfall for wet/dry filtration and of course visual interest,a place for your mangroves to grow tall and all other macros to be on display. Chamber on back for return pump/equipment including a small skimmer no need for a sump. Refugium lit opposite cycle from main display.Acrylic of course
Thoughts?opinions?ideas?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cool, if you you ever build it i would love to come see it. Maybe commision u to build me one.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh yeah love the idea! would like to see one built for sure!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats a great idea, looking good. 
The refugium is 8" lower than your DT. In case of a power outage, you would have to calculate the "sump", the part with the skimmer to be able to handle the volume of water that would trickle down. No big deal, just some math.
I love the clean look.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That'd definitely look cool.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Thats a great idea, looking good.
> The refugium is 8" lower than your DT. In case of a power outage, you would have to calculate the "sump", the part with the skimmer to be able to handle the volume of water that would trickle down. No big deal, just some math.
> I love the clean look.


I figure 1.5'' in the main display is the max I'll lose at 7.5g,keeping the water 3'' lower than the top of the glass in the fuge should handle 7.5g. Not sure if I would go sump on this bad boy or not.

Anything you guys would change? improvements,tweaks?...how much flow do you think I could get over that spillway? Im thinking a valve on each return so I can get them to flow evenly? and a 1 way valve to keep the display from draining into the refugium in case of an outage
I saw a tank like this once but his rock waterfall collapsed and he gave up,luckilly I am a stonemason by trade im going to cut a rock to fit that 90* corner on my wetsaw,I may even carve out the spill way we'll see.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

You could also have an over flow on the fuge to a sump and that solve any flooding issue, it would also allow you to easily meter the depth you want in the fuge,


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I am sure there are alot of people that use one way valves and backflow preventers, but I don't like them. I have heard of them malfunctioning. When there is a power outage and you are not home, the worst will happen. They have to be taken apart and cleaned religiously other wise algae or a piece of a plant will get stuck there and you have a leak.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm good points,I seem to remember using one on one of my sump setups never had an outage to test it though lol going to have to look into that


----------

